# just thought I'd show mine too



## trivergata (May 8, 2006)

Not too great, but I like it!







Josh


----------



## CLHC (May 8, 2006)

Hey—Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## skalomax (May 9, 2006)

Great little lights!


----------



## Catman10 (May 10, 2006)

Great collection!


----------



## UKSFighter (May 10, 2006)

Nice collection you got there.


----------



## 270winchester (May 10, 2006)

interesting how the minimag is by far the biggest light in the picture.


----------



## trivergata (May 16, 2006)

I have a thing for small and bright!

Thanks for the comments.

Josh


----------



## samosaurus (May 21, 2006)

Outstanding! :rock: :thumbsup: :rock:

Sam


----------



## Glock40 (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks good to me


----------



## greenLED (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice collection! Ditto on the small and bright lights. 

What's the shiny little one to the left of the ArcLS?


----------



## Ledean (Jun 8, 2006)

Great collection of small lights. 
I dig small lights too.


----------



## trivergata (Jun 8, 2006)

Green - it's a coast lenser that I picked up from minimodder


----------



## Penguin (Jun 13, 2006)

how/where did you come across a red anodized Arc AA?


----------



## EricMack (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice, Josh! :thumbsup:


----------



## tradderran (Jul 2, 2006)

good looking lights


----------



## Trashman (Jul 2, 2006)

Definitely enough to qualify you as being slighty quirky! Nice!


----------

